
Congrats nickb hitting 10K karma today - brlewis
http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders#nickb10k
======
mrtron
I don't follow the karma values much, but good god. 10k? That should warrant a
+10k bonus to your YC funding amount.

Funding equation should be modified to be:

    
    
       $5000 + $5000xN Founders + min(Karma, 10k)
    

edit: Alright, I suppose the red name is adequate.

~~~
migpwr
the red name seriously sticks out, not in a bad way though...

------
staunch
I hope the number of page views per user per day is never shown. I'd be
blushing. Congrats nickb.

------
tyn
I don't know if this has been discussed before, but karma per comment would be
interesting, too.

------
run4yourlives
Good God I'm in the top 100? I've got to get off this site and get more work
done.

~~~
nickb
If you use this site right, it will save you time and allow you to get more
done!

PS: Thanks brlewis! I'll send you an email.

~~~
brlewis
Got your email. Your super-secret identity is safe with me.

You were a few points away from the 10K mark when I submitted this, and passed
it before my submission got its first upvote.

I have definitely made good use of the links and comments on this site.
Haven't found a direct use for karma yet, but I'm hoping. Do you suppose if I
catch up to Paul Buchheit's karma that he'll read drafts of my essays? :-)

~~~
davidw
I wish karma represented something useful:-/ It doesn't.

------
prakash
The last thing NickB needs is more Karma by posting this ;-)

~~~
Xichekolas
The real irony would be if he posted this himself, and got upvoted for it.

------
ivankirigin
This is really pretty amazing. If there are thousands of uniques to this site,
I'm in the top fractional percentile measured by karma. Nickb has 5X my karma.
Wow

------
menloparkbum
first!

~~~
mynameishere
You've ruined our non-trivial discussion!

------
Tichy
Duuuuude... ;-)

